# I've got to Vent.



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I realize that in 6 months I could be eating these words, but I'm so sick of rain. We had 91 inches last year (that's not a typo) almost 3X our yearly average, and right before Christmas it stopped for 3 weeks and then last weekend here comes 2.5 inches and it started at 9 O'clock last night and still going. It's so wet and muddy here. Even 1/4 inch looks like a 2 incher. It didn't rain 1 or 2 inches it would come 4,5 or 6 inches at a time. Everyone is now scared it's going to freeze and when it does the bottom is going to fall out. My new calf crop doesn't even know what it's like to go a month dry. OH well just grin and bear it I guess.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Certainly frustrating to be calving in mud and rain. Could always be worse, it could be snow. Or it could be the -30 and -40 below windchills we've been having for a week straight. As crappy as our weather is here I do feel fortunate that most of the storms have stayed south and east of us. Blizzard warning east of us right now. we're just going to get the 40 mph winds and light snow not the real bad stuff that MN and eastern ND are going to get.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We are good for subsoil moisture for a long while. In this area, we pray for drought long before we would pray for rain. We will get twice the crop in a drought we ever do in a flood.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Ya I hear you. We've been soaked/wet/damp or some combination thereof for a good year and a half now. The baling business feels like purgatory more than anything else. But when I get too irritated by the weather I remember Who controls the weather and I also remember how the Lord's prayer says "give us *this day* our daily bread", not this week or this year or for my whole life time. Day by day.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I’m working on 3 years of rain in a row it just won’t stop. I have some fields that normally you have trouble 1 out of five years but haven’t been able to do anything with. I need lime trucks badly but nothing dries off long enough to get them in. I have springs in fields that never had them that I know of in the last 100 years. I have a wet farm but this has been crazy. I’m 4th generation here and I have never been told it’s this wet. I know your pain.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

We went through that in 2011, again in 13 and 14. Now drought for 3 years in a row. This fall went from a drought to to wet to do anything in about a 2 week period. I know it sucks, I grumble and complain about it as much as anyone. Very frustrating when you can't get anything done if the field or worrying about crops and livestock. What I always say is it could be worse. When I see the fires in California or Austrailia, the flooding this spring in SD, NE and elsewhere. You just gotta keep slogging through the mud and hope it'll get better soon. Easier said then done I know.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is tough to deal with extreme conditions....but what is even tougher is not to complain about them. Mankind voices his displeasure. I try especially hard not to do this, but sometimes I do....and I know better. I try to focus on what my father told me many many years ago when I was dealing with a very tough situation for many months. He said, "This will pass".....it did and I was a much better man and person for it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Wet here is the South too. It could be worse at least we are not flooding. My field does flood but not in several years. The flooding doesn’t really bother me as long as it is in the Winter. We will be begging for rain in July and August.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Tractor has not been out of 4 WD since October.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Thanks to All. Mike my grandpa use to say the same thing, it's just kind'a hard to remember when standing in mud up to your knees day after day. There is a reason for everything, just have to wait to find out what that reason is, and try to remember we are just minute specks in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

TJ you have my sympathy. I have been through both extremes a little dry has me in a better mood than rain all the time for sure. But in the end real dry has hurt the bankaccount the worst. Only natural to need to vent someway,so I hope the encouragement from here has helped.


----------

